# Bike Dilemma: Travelling abroad



## Mike Divertido (Jun 14, 2009)

I will be studying abroad next year in spain. It's very exciting, especially since I have heard of some good mountain biking there. However, obviously acquiring a bicycle to ride is a bit of a problem. I don't have any idea how much it might cost to ship my own back and forth (expensive I'm sure) or if that is even a viable option. I considered buying one once I arrived and selling it back before my time was up, but there is the worry of being stuck with it an unable to sell/ losing tons of money if I am forced to sell it for a price I don't agree on.

In short I am in need of some advice, I would like to be able to ride once over there. However I am not willing to sell my liver to do so.


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to you. I will probably be posting a similar thread soon in the future, except I will be studying in France.  

Anyway, you may want to look at buying a bike travel case and fly with your bike, because a lot of airlines allow you to fly with one bike. Bike travel cases come in varying prices and qualities, so you should be able to find something that fits your price range. You could then sell the traveling case once you're done your studies. Chances are you'll lose less money on the sale of the used bike case then the sale of a used bike. Ceteris paribus. If you can't afford anything at all, ask your local bike shop to pack it in a bike box and fly with it that way. You may want to make sure the airline will allow this and that you're willing to take the risk that it could get damaged by flying this way.

Taking your bike on the plane with you solves a lot of your concerns in your post.


----------



## Mike Divertido (Jun 14, 2009)

I see, that sounds very interesting.

I began to look into them, and it seems they are quite varied and can be very cheap or very expensive. haha. 

It seems I can either buy one that is basically a rugged cardboard box that is good for maybe a few big trips and has no resale value, which would run me around $150-200, or I can spend $300-500 on a tougher more usable one. My main concern right now is "will it fit" Being a 29er, I haven't seen many specific to those dimensions. I'm sure they're out there, I'm just having a bit of trouble finding them.

Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike Divertido said:


> My main concern right now is "will it fit" Being a 29er, I haven't seen many specific to those dimensions. I'm sure they're out there, I'm just having a bit of trouble finding them.
> 
> Thanks for your help so far!


If the same carrier can be used for a road or cross bike why not a 29er?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

No sense buying a bike case if you're going to use only twice.Just go to a bike shop and ask them for a bike box or two.The ones for FR/DH bikes should be big enough no matter what bike you put in.Cut the second box into panels and use two of them as an internal reinforcement for the box sides.Use another one for a buffer between the frame and front wheel.Remember to remove pedals, front wheel QR, handlebar (which you wrap in cloth or bubblewrap and secure to either the top tube or forks), rear derrailleur & derr hanger (wrap and secure to chainstay).It's a good idea to remove both rotors if you have disc brakes, too (put pa piece of cardboard in their place to prevent the pads to come together during transit).
You will probably need to remove the seatpost from the frame, too.In that case wrap it in something and stick it in the box around the rear tire.
It might be a good idea to release some air from the tires and shocks, too.As far as I know big planes have a pressurised cargo bay without exception, but you never know...

This is more or less it.I've used this method numerous times with no damage to the bike.

Marko


----------



## Mike Divertido (Jun 14, 2009)

I appreciate the advice. I will let you know how it goes!


----------

